# Is there a proven method for testing purity of honey?



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Do a search here on beesource, it's been discussed before along with where to send your honey for a scientific test.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

COEngineer said:


> I have been keeping bees for almost 3 yrs now and I have sold some honey to friends, co-workers, etc. One of the questions I hear is, "How would I know if it's pure honey anyway?"


Your answer can only ever be "because I say it is" - and if anyone doubts you - tell them to buy elsewhere ...



> Is there a scientifically proven method for testing if something is pure honey and not diluted (cane or corn syrup) honey?


Yes - NMR, and it's bloody expensive - tends only to be used to support legal prosecutions.



> Please, please respond with a link to peer-reviewed science


Do a search if you want - but what's the point ? The tested sample may prove to be pukka honey - but that's no guarantee that every jar you sell is the same. An individual's integrity and reputation are far more valuable when it comes to selling honey than a certificate for a once-upon-a-time submitted sample.
LJ


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (MR) is currently the gold standard for testing honey. There is an NMR lab in Chilliwack BC run by Peter Awram from the Worker Bee Honey Company. Peter is an interesting character in that he's a 3rd generation beekeeper running roughly 5000 hives, he is also a PHD and I believe it is in micro biology. I had honey tested there when the lab was being commissioned.

I dont know what the rates are for having tests done in that lab today, but I do know Peter was offering 'show specials' at Apimondia and it was something like a hundred bucks a sample for tests.

Another testing method in development at a lab here in BC is to validate pure honey via mass spectrograph, but that process is not fully fleshed out yet. I expect it will be over the next year or so.


----------

